
What Happens To Google Employees When They Die - sdoering
http://www.forbes.com/sites/meghancasserly/2012/08/08/heres-what-happens-to-google-employees-when-they-die/
======
pasbesoin
So, they're large enough and, in aggregate, young enough to affordably self-
fund de facto term life insurance.

At my last corporate gig, I received a certain amount "for free" and could
purchase roughly equivalent coverage for something like $50 or $100 a year
additional out of pocket.

Not to put it down, necessarily. But non-Googlers may already have access to
something comparable.

P.S. The term life insurance pays a lump sum up front. OTOH, it typically
excludes certain high-risk activities and perhaps some other stuff that may
have you talking to a lawyer to sort out who owes you what, in some niche
cases.

